# Bulbophyllum echinolabium



## My Green Pets (Aug 26, 2017)

I bought this plant on an eBay auction in 2014. It put on lots of new growths, but no flowers...until this summer when I went away on vacation. When I came back, it was in spike!

And here it is! Just opened this morning!!





















Here come the flies!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Aug 27, 2017)

Good one. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mathias (Aug 27, 2017)

Lovely! 

Skickat från min E5823 via Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 27, 2017)

Fantastic, and what a wonderfully grown specimen too.


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 27, 2017)

A very nice flowering !

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Secundino (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh wow! A star for flies! Nicely grown plant, congrats!


----------



## DIN (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice red color but the smell is so bad.


----------



## My Green Pets (Aug 27, 2017)

DIN said:


> Nice red color but the smell is so bad.



I can't decide if it's poop or death. My mom said it smells like dirty baby diapers.



Secundino said:


> Oh wow! A star for flies! Nicely grown plant, congrats!



The flies have been guarding it fiercely! A las moscas les encanta!



Brabantia said:


> A very nice flowering !



I'm hoping to have 3 flowers open at once at some point.



KyushuCalanthe said:


> Fantastic, and what a wonderfully grown specimen too.



It's grown very well, putting on 6+ new growths per year. Just took awhile to bloom. No idea what triggered it.



Mathias said:


> Lovely!



I really love it.



Mark Karayannis said:


> Good one. Thanks for sharing



I'm so proud of it! It really makes me happy, this is a magnificent orchid.


----------



## My Green Pets (Aug 27, 2017)

[YOUTUBE]ip4iQjycmfs[/YOUTUBE]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip4iQjycmfs


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2017)

I love this flower -- as long as I don't get too close.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 27, 2017)

Stinky beauty! lol


----------



## blondie (Aug 29, 2017)

Another great species a stinky species. I don't grow this one but do have a hybrid with it as a parent. 

Use to grow this in Singapore and always made people to stop and stair. Might be mean but I'd always make the students smell the flower


----------



## troy (Aug 29, 2017)

How big is the basket? It looks nice


----------



## My Green Pets (Aug 29, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> I love this flower -- as long as I don't get too close.



Both the flower and the fragrance are intriguing.



Happypaphy7 said:


> Stinky beauty! lol



Best looking stink there is.



blondie said:


> Another great species a stinky species. I don't grow this one but do have a hybrid with it as a parent.
> 
> Use to grow this in Singapore and always made people to stop and stair. Might be mean but I'd always make the students smell the flower



I would do the same but the flower has folded after only 3 days


----------



## My Green Pets (Aug 29, 2017)

troy said:


> How big is the basket? It looks nice



8 inch water lily basket. Been in the same bark/sphag mix since 2014...might be time for a repot.


----------



## youngslipper (Aug 29, 2017)

I struggle to keep new growths on mine. It usually makes 10 plus and only 2 make it during winter


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow, 3 flower spikes!!!! Great plant!!!!
mine is about to open its second bud (1 spike only) whereas the first one aborted!
Jean


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 12, 2017)

Moved indoors last week because of cool weather (and to keep away from blasted flies!)

Three flowers soon to be open at once! And of course, judging was this PAST weekend ! ! 

Color is somewhat distorted by the metal halide lamp.

















Better color in daylight


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 12, 2017)

youngslipper said:


> I struggle to keep new growths on mine. It usually makes 10 plus and only 2 make it during winter



Here's what I do:
30C degree days, 20C degree nights (average)
Constantly moist medium with regular flushing
Sphagnum and medium-grade bark mix
70% shade, 12 hour minimum photoperiod
30-10-10 fertilizer @ 1/4 strength every 3-4 weeks

I've stayed pretty much within these parameters since I've had the plant. Are you doing anything different?



JeanLux said:


> Wow, 3 flower spikes!!!! Great plant!!!!
> mine is about to open its second bud (1 spike only) whereas the first one aborted!
> Jean



It took 3 years but I'm happy to finally have flowers, thank you!


----------



## troy (Sep 12, 2017)

Excellent blooming!!!


----------

